# RS6 style spoiler installed. Rainy day quick pictures of how it fits the allroad.



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)




----------



## raymon823 (Jul 12, 2011)

Were did you get that allroad badge from. I need one, like yesterday 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

raymon823 said:


> Were did you get that allroad badge from. I need one, like yesterday
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


juve, another allroader makes and sells them

http://cutby.caschy.com/badges_ar.html


----------



## raymon823 (Jul 12, 2011)

Ricam78 said:


> juve, another allroader makes and sells them
> 
> http://cutby.caschy.com/badges_ar.html


thank you sir, oh yeah thanks for the pm for the spoiler also on zine I should have mine this week. i guess i will be ordering the badge also lol sorry for biting your style. you got a good one by the way in my eyes at least lol


----------



## Ricam78 (Nov 21, 2002)

raymon823 said:


> thank you sir, oh yeah thanks for the pm for the spoiler also on zine I should have mine this week. i guess i will be ordering the badge also lol sorry for biting your style. you got a good one by the way in my eyes at least lol


No worries. I am flattered  Post some pics when you get em installed.


----------

